# VRBO...Vacation Rental By Owner



## norscaner

We are looking at going to Roatan for a couple weeks at the end of Feb. and have booked a house through this site.
vrbo.com search property 130789 .

Does anyone here rent or have rented properties through them?
Big Al comes to mind with his Panama property.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure which websites my wife uses for rentals, but we've rented from owners on many occasions.  She's currently in Albuquerque so I'm not sure I can get you an answer on if it was the website you used or not.  Looks like a nice place.


----------



## BigAl RIP

norscaner said:


> We are looking at going to Roatan for a couple weeks at the end of Feb. and have booked a house through this site.
> vrbo.com search property 130789 .
> 
> Does anyone here rent or have rented properties through them?
> Big Al comes to mind with his Panama property.


 
Sorry ,but I have never used them . 

  Roatan has lots of biting bugs depending on what side of the island you are on . The mainland is nothing but trouble and I would fly straight in the Roatan if possible . Have fun


----------



## norscaner

BigAl said:


> Sorry ,but I have never used them .
> 
> Roatan has lots of biting bugs depending on what side of the island you are on . The mainland is nothing but trouble and I would fly straight in the Roatan if possible . Have fun


 


 Thanks Al  
 The flight lands 20 minutes away on the Island and I am putting fly spray on my list of things to bring.


----------



## BigAl RIP

The best stuff we have found for biting bugs is the "OFF" in the "Green Cans" . It works better than anything else we have found in Panama . I spray in the morning and late afternoon and usually the little biting bastards leave me alone.I think it all breaks down to how much "Deet" is in the product . The more the better . 

Buy a couple boxes of the "Dos Tigres" brand bug coils for the evening time and you will be good to go !!!!! They are cheap and work well .


----------



## SShepherd

I've usewd VRBO for a trip to st.thomas.

I suggest you ask alot of questions. My room was fine, but the bed about crippled me


----------



## norscaner

SShepherd said:


> I've usewd VRBO for a trip to st.thomas.
> 
> I suggest you ask alot of questions. My room was fine, but the bed about crippled me


 
The owner is from Oregon and my wife has a list of questions already started...adding type of bed to list.
Thanks


----------



## loboloco

Unless it would interfere with your medication, you might also want to start taking garlic tablets about a month prior to your departure. This discourages, but will not completely stop the little SOB's.


----------



## Tractors4u

I used VRBO twice.  The first time I took my kids to Destin FL and we stayed at a condo resort called Marvilla.  I dealt with the owner directly and everything was great.  A couple of months later some friends and I decided to go back.  I should have call the owner of the first condo and got it again, but I found another condo at the same place, but a different condo that was a little cheaper.  A day before we were supposed to leave I was put on order for the National Guard and didn't get to go.  When my friends got down there the power had been turned off and they spent the first night with no electricity, hence no air conditioning.  I got in touch with the own and he got the power turned back on later the next afternoon.  My friends got nosey and played the messages on his answering machine and it was full of messages from debt collectors.  I called and e-mailed the guy about getting a partial refund since there was no power for a whole day.  His response was "I gave you a discount to begin with".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Never done that and can't add any info but have a good trip bud...sounds like a good time!!!!

Can I come???


----------



## jimbo

I used VRBO for a trip to Myrtle Beach over the Christmas Holidays.  Overall a good experience.

A slight correction.  VRBO is a listing service.  You deal directly with the owner.  So basically no recourse if things go south.  

We did our homework, asked questions, and checked references.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

It's always a bit of a gamble.  Once you interact with the owner you need to watch out for red flags.  If you find an owner that's very responsive and lives near by that is always a good sign as they can resolve any issues.  The rentals that are essentially run by management companies tend to be a little less well prepared.

Basically, expect a bed and some sheets (hopefully clean).  Anything else is "extra"


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

I have a Florida vacation rental listed on VRBO (and the sister site - HomeAway.com) and it has been quite successful in securing bookings from around the world.

Although a I can vouch for VRBO as a respected travel site for booking vacations, no one can vouch for the individual listings. Use caution. But generally speaking, VRBO is probably one of the premier sites. And even tho I pay a good deal of money to VRBO as a property owner, the site is geared towards protecting the traveler.

Always read the traveler reviews.  If there are not at least ten 5-star reviews, move on.  And purchase traveler insurance if any portion of your trip itinerary is in question.


----------

